# Big maple



## CWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Started cutting up some of the big maple tree I got a few weeks ago. Alot of different size blanks.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice stack of great looking project pieces


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks good. Any figure in any of em?


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2016)

Wonderful pile of blocks! Drool-worthy! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Nov 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good. Any figure in any of em?


There is curl in a few and ambrosia in a few of them. Also a few small burls not in the picture. This from one of the upper limbs. Most of the figure is in the trunk which I haven't cut up yet. A lot more to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 21, 2017)

I know this log ! It was a big'n ! 
And ol @CWS loaded the rascal by himself , did the ol jeteye Yoda thing on it didn't ya !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS (Jun 22, 2017)

Well me and a 12000# winch loaded it.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

